# موقع مفيد جدا للطلاب و الشركات أيضا



## Mohamed.Swidan (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاته 
لقد وجدت موقع لمجموعه من المهندسين و أعتقد انهم ينسقون لعمل دورات مخفضة للsolidworks و الAutocad
و لقد أتصلت بهم و علمت ان المجموعة تتكون مت 10 طلاب و تبدء الدورة لكل مجموعة عند أكتمال عددها
و يمكن التواصل معهم أو الحجز عن طريق موقعهم 
engservices.weebly.com
كما وجدت بالموقع جزء خاص بالطلاب و المشريع
و يعملون الرسومات و التصميمات للشركات أيضا
و الله الموفق


----------



## خاالد محمد (1 أبريل 2012)

من وين هما بعد اذنك...؟؟


----------



## مجد درويش (11 أبريل 2012)

روعهههههه


----------

